# Trying to decide whether to buy a lawn mower or hire someone



## debodun (Apr 12, 2022)

*Buying mower pros:*

I can do it when I want and don't have to depend on when someone else will show up.
I can mow as close to things as I want,
Will pay for itself after 6 uses.

*Buying a mower cons:*

Physical effort for a old lady especially in the summer now that I have a larger lot to mow.
Will be responsible for equipment maintenance.
*
Hiring a service pros:*

They take care of their equipment.
They do the hard work.

*Hiring a service cons:*

I have no control over how short they cut (when I complained last year, the man said most people make a mistake of cutting their grass too short. Grass should never be cut shorter than 4 inches),
or how close they want to get to objects,
or when they can come.

Expensive (I've paid between $45 and $60 for each mowing last year - probably more now that gas is higher).


----------



## win231 (Apr 12, 2022)

If your yard isn't too large, you can get a self-propelled mower that doesn't use gas.
I use the "EGO" brand with all my yard equipment.
https://www.google.com/aclk?sa=l&ai...=2ahUKEwiO6omT8I73AhVSEEQIHViED1EQ0Qx6BAgEEAE


----------



## debodun (Apr 12, 2022)

It's 0.34 acre lot = 14810.4 sq ft


----------



## charry (Apr 12, 2022)

i could mow my lawns , but I don’t , as I don’t get the time ….I get a gardener,  who charges me 15.00 pound …


----------



## SeniorBen (Apr 12, 2022)

win231 said:


> If your yard isn't too large, you can get a self-propelled mower that doesn't use gas.
> I use the "EGO" brand with all my yard equipment.
> https://www.google.com/aclk?sa=l&ai...=2ahUKEwiO6omT8I73AhVSEEQIHViED1EQ0Qx6BAgEEAE


That's exactly what I'm going to do. EGO is one of the recommended brands. Greenworks is supposed to be good, too. It will be nice not to have to deal with gas or changing the oil or all the noise. Just clean the bottom and an occasional blade sharpening are all that's needed.

How's that EGO working for you? Any complaints?


----------



## Nathan (Apr 12, 2022)

Get a mower if you are physically capable.  Using the mower will help you retain your strength, and like you said, you will have control over how it's all done.


----------



## dobielvr (Apr 12, 2022)

I've been considering doing the same thing.  I prefer the battery operated ones, so I don't have to mess w/the gas.

My thought is I could mow my lawn in between times when nothing else needs to be done ie: leaves, edging, pruning.
And, save a few bucks!

The ones Win231 has listed look pretty fancy, but I like them.
I'll probably check them out the next time I go to Lowe's.
Hope they're not too pricey.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 12, 2022)

It's expensive here for a gardener too.. £50 every 2 weeks... 

Have you got a neighbour with a grandson or son.. who might do it for pocket money using your mower?... 

Incidentally the gardener was right about the length of the grass.. you kill it when you cut it shorter. It's very frustrating because it means you have to cut more often in summer if you want a healthy lawn, but if you don't mind about that, then see if you can get a neighbour to do it, or see if they can recommend anyone..


----------



## Chet (Apr 12, 2022)

As you get older it’s going to get harder and harder to do. I cut the front yard yesterday only and saved the back for another day, probably today. Even self-propelled takes some effort to back up and make turns. I toy with the idea of a riding mower every year but still walk behind my self-propelled. I like the idea that it keeps me in shape but I can just go for an enjoyable walk to do that. Cutting week after week gets old but when I’m done I like the satisfaction it gives me. I’m torn.


----------



## win231 (Apr 12, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> That's exactly what I'm going to do. EGO is one of the recommended brands. Greenworks is supposed to be good, too. It will be nice not to have to deal with gas or changing the oil or all the noise. Just clean the bottom and an occasional blade sharpening are all that's needed.
> 
> How's that EGO working for you? Any complaints?


I've been using the EGO string trimmer, hedge clipper & leaf blower for several years.  ALL have MORE power than gas tools.  Run times are great & batteries charge quickly.  No problems with any of them.  Always buy the tool with the battery included; otherwise the batteries are expensive if you buy them separately.
Greenworks makes crap.  I previously had a Greenworks extended hedge clipper.  It broke in half after 6 months use.  After lots of arguing with the company, they sent me a replacement clipper - which broke after 4 months.


----------



## debodun (Apr 12, 2022)

I looked a 4 hardware store websites nearest to me. None have a cordless, self-propelled, mulching electric mower. I can get some with a few of those options, but not together in one mower.


----------



## win231 (Apr 12, 2022)

debodun said:


> I looked a 4 hardware store websites nearest to me. None have a cordless, self-propelled, mulching electric mower. I can get some with a few of those options, but not together in one mower.


Home Depot, Lowe's & ACE Hardware carry the EGO line.


----------



## debodun (Apr 12, 2022)

Yes, but not in the combo I want.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 12, 2022)

Being able to mow the yard, and perform my own outdoor duties is one of the major factors determining how long we will continue to live on this nice place in the country.  It it gets to the point where I can no longer keep the yard looking nice, without paying someone a bundle, there will be a For Sale sign here, and we will be living in an apartment.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 12, 2022)

Years ago, teenagers used to earn some spending money by mowing neighbors yards.  I know I did that starting at about age 12, and by the time I was 16, I had enough saved for my first car.  Try finding that now....good luck getting a teenager off their cell phone or video games.


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 12, 2022)

You can definitely buy lightweight mowers.

here's one article...

The 6 Best Lightweight Lawn Mowers For Seniors: 2022 Reviews​

https://thebackyardmaster.com/lightweight-lawn-mowers-for-elderly/


----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 12, 2022)

win231 said:


> If your yard isn't too large, you can get a self-propelled mower that doesn't use gas.





Nathan said:


> Get a mower if you are physically capable.  Using the mower will help you retain your strength, and like you said, you will have control over how it's all done.


I'm with Win and Nathan 100%.

I'll emphasize 2 of their points: 1) electric mowers are easy to maintain and you don't have to buy fuel; 2) mowing is pleasant, very healthy exercise for body and soul.


----------



## bingo (Apr 12, 2022)

debodun said:


> I looked a 4 hardware store websites nearest to me. None have a cordless, self-propelled, mulching electric mower. I can get some with a few of those options, but not together in one mower.


lowes. .home depot..ace hardware...have them...ship to  store...all ain't cheap


----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 12, 2022)

debodun said:


> I looked a 4 hardware store websites nearest to me. None have a cordless, self-propelled, mulching electric mower. I can get some with a few of those options, but not together in one mower.


You'll need an electric cord, probably 50 to 100 feet...about $25-$30. If you don't have an outdoor electrical outlet, and there isn't one very near your front and back doors, you might also need an extension cord....about $12-$15. Make sure the cords can accommodate that 3rd prong; the round one.


----------



## palides2021 (Apr 12, 2022)

I have about an acre of land, half acre in the front and half in the back. Like others here, I have used the EGO lawn mower over the years. It is wonderful. Battery operated. I use the quick charger which charges the battery within 30 minutes. I have used this machine for several years. Yes, it is good exercise to walk and mow! I don't have to push as it is self-propelled. 

However, I never mow all year round. I'll start and end the season April-November, and sometimes it takes 2-3 days for me to cut everything, but the warm/hot months are left for the mowers. No ifs or buts. They charge around $55 per mowing.  Having them mow for me is especially important because the energy and time spent into mowing takes away from my gardening. Also, if I go away for the summer, I have a backup.

I also have a tractor, but that's another story.

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Knight (Apr 12, 2022)

The EGO mowers win231 mentioned come with a bag to collect the cut grass. I don't understand why a mulcher is needed. 

A smaller battery powered  light weight self propelled mower with a bagger isn't expensive when looked at as an investment.  Deb posted *Buying mower pros:*

I can do it when I want and don't have to depend on when someone else will show up.
I can mow as close to things as I want,
Will pay for itself after 6 uses.
&
Expensive (I've paid between $45 and $60 for each mowing last year - probably more now that gas is higher).

The cost to buy as Deb points out is recouped. After that she would have many years of use.  Cutting grass without hitting stone to dull the blade should give her years of maintenance free use. When service is needed she has posted that she has a relative that does mechanic work. Add in the exercise & cutting only as much as she feels like cutting at a time all in seems like buying a quality electric mower would be to her benefit.


----------



## SeniorBen (Apr 12, 2022)

win231 said:


> I've been using the EGO string trimmer, hedge clipper & leaf blower for several years.  ALL have MORE power than gas tools.  Run times are great & batteries charge quickly.  No problems with any of them.  Always buy the tool with the battery included; otherwise the batteries are expensive if you buy them separately.
> Greenworks makes crap.  I previously had a Greenworks extended hedge clipper.  It broke in half after 6 months use.  After lots of arguing with the company, they sent me a replacement clipper - which broke after 4 months.


I watched a test of electric lawnmowers and Greenworks and EGO came out on top for best value, but they didn't test for longevity; they were just tests from right out of the box performance. Thanks for the warning about Greenworks!


----------



## SeniorBen (Apr 12, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> I have about an acre of land, half acre in the front and half in the back. Like others here, I have used the EGO lawn mower over the years. It is wonderful. Battery operated. I use the quick charger which charges the battery within 30 minutes. I have used this machine for several years. Yes, it is good exercise to walk and mow! I don't have to push as it is self-propelled.
> 
> However, I never mow all year round. I'll start and end the season April-November, and sometimes it takes 2-3 days for me to cut everything, but the warm/hot months are left for the mowers. No ifs or buts. They charge around $55 per mowing.  Having them mow for me is especially important because the energy and time spent into mowing takes away from my gardening. Also, if I go away for the summer, I have a backup.
> 
> ...


That's the second EGO recommendation! The other by win. I think that's what I'll go with. I'm going to try to find a deal with a mower and string trimmer sold together so they can share the battery.


----------



## SeniorBen (Apr 12, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> You can definitely buy lightweight mowers.
> 
> here's one article...
> 
> ...


Personally, I'd rather have self-propelled than lightweight non-self-propelled. It's all the bouncing around of the lawnmower when you're pushing a non-self-propelled that wears you out. And all the electrics are fairly lightweight.


----------



## win231 (Apr 12, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> That's the second EGO recommendation! The other by win. I think that's what I'll go with. I'm going to try to find a deal with a mower and string trimmer sold together so they can share the battery.


All the EGO tools use the same battery.


----------



## bingo (Apr 12, 2022)

she never answers  her repliers


----------



## Knight (Apr 12, 2022)

bingo said:


> she never answers  her repliers


you mean like when she posted about her CV boots torn & that she had a leaking faucet?

Health might be a factor in her decision making. Deb stating she is a  senior woman doesn't tell me much. My wife is 77 & breezes thru a little over 3 miles of walking every day. I quit at 3 miles. I have no doubt my wife could mow that much grass & feel great afterwards.


----------



## win231 (Apr 12, 2022)

bingo said:


> she never answers  her repliers


She always answers me 'cuz I'm just such a delight.


----------



## dseag2 (Apr 12, 2022)

I know this is a very unusual situation, but when we bought our house 16 years ago there was a gentleman who mowed the grass and trimmed the trees for $25 a week for the previous owner.  I was introduced to him, and 16 years later I still leave an envelope with $25 on the gate for him.  If I'm going to be out of town I leave a letter in Spanish letting him know that I am paying him for a couple of weeks.

He still does this every week.  These days I'm concerned about his age and that one day he won't show up and we will have to hire a landscape company, but in the interim Cirilo has been a godsend.  He is a precious, hard-working soul and I will never hire anyone else until he says he is done.


----------



## SeniorBen (Apr 12, 2022)

I've decided on this EGO mower from Lowes
https://www.lowes.com/pd/EGO-POWER-...th-7-5Ah-Battery-and-Rapid-Charger/1003130698






It's self-propelled, has 60 minute run time on a single charge, and has mulching or bagging capabilities... plus the drive is variable speed, so as I age, I can slow it down. It's supposed to be able to go 3.1 MPH, which is the rate of a pretty brisk walk and is probably rated on pavement without the blade turning. I doubt it can go that fast while mowing, but even 2 MPH would be good. It's on sale for $499 at Lowes — regular $599.


----------



## SeniorBen (Apr 12, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> I know this is a very unusual situation, but when we bought our house 16 years ago there was a gentleman who mowed the grass and trimmed the trees for $25 a week for the previous owner.  I was introduced to him, and 16 years later I still leave an envelope with $25 on the gate for him.  If I'm going to be out of town I leave a letter in Spanish letting him know that I am paying him for a couple of weeks.
> 
> He still does this every week.  These days I'm concerned about his age and that one day he won't show up and we will have to hire a landscape company, but in the interim Cirilo has been a godsend.  He is a precious, hard-working soul and I will never hire anyone else until he says he is done.


How can he do all that work plus pay for the equipment and gas for only $25? That's what I used to pay at my old house, but they did several houses on my street and did a crappy job. A crew would come in and swarm the yard with mowers and edgers, and be done in like 10 minutes. And that's what it looked like. They'd miss large patches of grass and would barely edge. I'd have to go out and cut the parts they missed.

I have a gas mower, but it's not self-propelled, and using it is one of the most unpleasant tasks I've had to partake in in the past 20 or so years. Six or seven years ago, I started paying for my lawn to be mowed. But battery technology has progressed to the point where I'm investing in a cordless electric. At $500, it will take 20 weeks for it to pay for itself or about one season of grass cutting. Hopefully, it will make it more pleasant to mow the yard, which is actually a new (to me) yard. I moved into a new house yesterday... big upgrade, so I'm treating myself.


----------



## debodun (Apr 13, 2022)

Thank you for all the replies and advice. I am, as always, overwhelmed.


----------



## Liberty (Apr 13, 2022)

We've had the same nice "family" company mow about 6 acres for us the last 30 years...figured it would be a "career" for hub  to do it.  The first tractor we had - bought it new - was a pain in the @#$. So much easier to have the guys with the heavy equipment come and do it in about 4 hours.  Its worth every penny.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 13, 2022)

bingo said:


> she never answers her repliers


She has some of us, including me, on ignore.

Trying to decide whether to buy a lawn mower or hire someone​
I'm lobbying for her to get a mower
....use it as a walker


----------



## bingo (Apr 13, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> She has some of us, including me, on ignore.
> 
> Trying to decide whether to buy a lawn mower or hire someone​
> I'm lobbying for her to get a mower
> ....use it as a walker


ha!...we use a self propel...but gas...couse part gas ethanol...


----------



## bingo (Apr 13, 2022)

win231 said:


> She always answers me 'cuz I'm just such a delight.


Ha!!!.gotcha!


----------



## Remy (Apr 13, 2022)

debodun said:


> Thank you for all the replies and advice. I am, as always, overwhelmed.


I think we understand, at least I do. That was a huge, huge move for one person to do.


----------



## palides2021 (Apr 13, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> That's the second EGO recommendation! The other by win. I think that's what I'll go with. I'm going to try to find a deal with a mower and string trimmer sold together so they can share the battery.


Not sure if you can share the battery. It's a large battery specific for the mower. A trimmer uses a smaller battery.


----------



## SeniorBen (Apr 13, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> Not sure if you can share the battery. It's a large battery specific for the mower. A trimmer uses a smaller battery.


I believe the mower uses two batteries in the battery pack, and one alone can power the string trimmer.


----------



## debodun (Apr 14, 2022)

I heard back from a lawn service I contacted about mowing. His price was $60 a week. I though that was high.


----------



## SeniorBen (Apr 14, 2022)

debodun said:


> I heard back from a lawn service I contacted about mowing. His price was $60 a week. I though that was high.


That sounds about right for mowing and edging your lawn if it takes them an hour, which is about what it takes to do a good job on a typical lot. So you figure about $1,500 if the season is 25 weeks. That's a bit pricey unless you're rich. 

Inflation including the high price of gas must be hurting lawncare companies especially hard.


----------



## Betty Boop (Apr 14, 2022)

I would think of the hottest day in the Summer and think to yourself do you want to get out there and mow your grass on that day. If you say that is fine than buy a new lawn mower and have it. If not hire someone.


----------



## debodun (Apr 14, 2022)

My cousin suggested I get a used riding mower. My issue with that is:
1) used - nobody sells a good working mower
2) needs a lot of storage space


----------



## SeniorBen (Apr 14, 2022)

debodun said:


> My cousin suggested I get a used riding mower. My issue with that is:
> 1) used - nobody sells a good working mower
> 2) needs a lot of storage space


Sometimes you can buy good equipment used, like if someone is moving and doesn't want to move it, or if they're upgrading, or perhaps don't need it any more. Buying used is risky, though. There are a lot of a-holes without a conscience out there who will screw you over and then laugh about it.


----------



## Knight (Apr 14, 2022)

Probably just me but paying for lawn service with the potential spending $1200.00 for one season doesn't sound economical to me.

If I had just sold a property & had no mortgage payments I would buy a decent size lawn shed, a gas powered decent size riding lawn mower that could have a snow blower attachment mounted & a bagger for the clippings. OK so it might take 5 years to recoup the initial outlay of money but from then on it pays for itself.

I look long term and what would work best for me financially. I don't expect gasoline to remain at the level it is now.


----------



## debodun (Apr 15, 2022)

A long time ago, my dad bought a used snow blower and it didn't work. He took it back to the person from whom he purchased. The other man at first refused to give a refund, but I guess my dad used his persuasive powers and finally prevailed. After that he told me never but anything used since nobody ever sells something that's in good condition.

BTW - I found a young man that lives 3 houses away that said he'd mow my lawn and do trimming for $30 a pop. That sounds like a bargian after other estimates I received.


----------



## Betty Boop (Apr 15, 2022)

debodun said:


> A long time ago, my dad bought a used snow blower and it didn't work. He took it back to the person from whom he purchased. The other man at first refused to give a refund, but I guess my dad used his persuasive powers and finally prevailed. After that he told me never but anything used since nobody ever sells something that's in good condition.
> 
> BTW - I found a young man that lives 3 houses away that said he'd mow my lawn and do trimming for $30 a pop. That sounds like a bargian after other estimates I received.


That does sound like a good deal.


----------



## WheatenLover (Apr 16, 2022)

I don't like mowing lawns. I would hire someone. Right now, it is part of my rent agreement that my landlord/friend handles that. Luckily I remembered in time how much I hate mowing lawns. He has been mowing this lawn for decades, so to him it is just more of the same.


----------



## debodun (Apr 16, 2022)

I don't like mowing, either - or shoveling snow or cleaning gutters, but thet're just those seasonal chores every homeowner had to do unless they hire it done.


----------



## terry123 (Apr 16, 2022)

debodun said:


> A long time ago, my dad bought a used snow blower and it didn't work. He took it back to the person from whom he purchased. The other man at first refused to give a refund, but I guess my dad used his persuasive powers and finally prevailed. After that he told me never but anything used since nobody ever sells something that's in good condition.
> 
> BTW - I found a young man that lives 3 houses away that said he'd mow my lawn and do trimming for $30 a pop. That sounds like a bargian after other estimates I received.


It is a bargain!  Problem solved!


----------



## debodun (May 25, 2022)

This kid isn't working out. He shows up when not asked and when I tell him how much to cut, he says cutting more than a half an inch at a time will damage the lawn. I think cutting no more than half an inch means he has to come back sooner and get paid again. When will these people realize when* I'm* _*paying them*_ I'm the boss?


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 25, 2022)

debodun said:


> This kid isn't working out. He shows up when not asked and when I tell him how much to cut, he says cutting more than a half an inch at a time will damage the lawn. I think cutting no more than half an inch means he has to come back sooner and get paid again. When will these people realize when* I'm* _*paying them*_ I'm the boss?


Maybe it would be best to go shopping for a lawnmower.


----------



## John cycling (May 25, 2022)

I had previously used a battery mower, which was heavy, cumbersome to use, didn't last very long, but on the plus side was motivation to get a corded one.  Since then I've been using a Black & Decker corded mower that's light and easy to push along with one hand.  A long cord, plus extension, is easy to flip back and forth and is part of my exercise program.  

The switch eventually wore out after many years of use, so I replaced it with an outdoor electrical switch <-- that should last a long time.  Then a neighbor put his worn out corded mower on the curb, which was easy for me to repair <--  and now I have two of them!  Personally I prefer to cut the grass quite short (setting #2) so it doesn't need to be mowed as often.



.


----------



## Manatee (May 25, 2022)

We bought a condo townhouse in 1987.  I gave away the lawn mower and have not missed it yet.  The association has a crew cut the grass weekly.


----------



## SeniorBen (May 25, 2022)

My EGO battery powered, self-propelled lawnmower works good. Thanks to Win for the recommendation. I also picked up an EGO string trimmer, which uses the same battery. I'll be selling my old, internal combustion engine powered lawnmower as soon as I get a chance... maybe this weekend.


----------



## Lee (May 25, 2022)

I can still mow the lawn.....it is simply a job that I do not want to do,....boring, I hate it.

The man I have charges a flat rate of $25 and for this he mows with a ride on, fills in spots with the mower, whipper snips, spot weeds and uses a blower to make sure nothing goes on the neighbor's driveway. I give him a $5 tip, he is worth it. And if he stops doing this in the community I am moving.


----------



## Don M. (May 25, 2022)

debodun said:


> This kid isn't working out. He shows up when not asked and when I tell him how much to cut, he says cutting more than a half an inch at a time will damage the lawn. I think cutting no more than half an inch means he has to come back sooner and get paid again. When will these people realize when* I'm* _*paying them*_ I'm the boss?


Finding a teenager willing to do yardwork, in today's world, is probably wishful thinking.  You will likely either have to do your own yard, or hire a professional lawn service.  If you are still physically fit, mowing your own yard is little more than going for a good walk, and would probably help keep you fit.  A good self propelled mower is pretty easy to maneuver, and probably wouldn't consume more than 2 or 3 hours a week, in most urban lots.  

Insofar as how short to cut the grass...3 inches is a good general rule....any cuts much shorter weakens the grass roots, and allows more weeds to grow.


----------



## Jules (May 25, 2022)

@debodun, from Google.  How long is your grass?



> The general rule of thumb for determining what the grass height should be on your lawn for a cool-season grass generally is about *2 1/2 inches*. And at each mowing, only remove about the top 1/3 of the grass blade. Consequently, a good time to mow lawns is when your grass is about 3 2/3 inches high.


----------



## terry123 (May 26, 2022)

Manatee said:


> We bought a condo townhouse in 1987.  I gave away the lawn mower and have not missed it yet.  The association has a crew cut the grass weekly.


Me too!


----------



## debodun (May 26, 2022)

Jules said:


> How long is your grass?


It varies around the yard. There are places where wild thyme grows that is barely a ground cover. In other places right now it's probably a good 6 - 7 inches. I also received an email from him this morning saying he is going to have to raise his price due to increased operating costs.


----------



## oldpop (May 27, 2022)

Trying to decide whether to buy a lawn mower or hire someone​I would hire a responsible local teenager. Then all involved would benefit.


----------



## Ronni (May 27, 2022)

Ron used to own our acre himself but he had trouble with the owner.

He fixed it himself once. He had someone come fix it next. He fixed it himself again. One more time he had someone fix it and he mowed the entire yard after that.

Then it died. When he was coaxing it back from the ditch it does in, and got almost to the back of the garage where he keeps it, it randomly backfired and THEN BURST INTO FLAMES!!!

No more. We’ve been hiring someone at $50 a time to get it done ever since. Worth the money to no longer have the stress and anxiety!!


----------



## Knight (May 27, 2022)

oldpop said:


> Trying to decide whether to buy a lawn mower or hire someone​I would hire a responsible local teenager. Then all involved would benefit.


She did but it didn't work see post #51


----------



## WheatenLover (May 28, 2022)

Are their lawn care services, run by adults, where you live? I would hire one. Here, we have plenty of them, but one has to get on the roster by April, or they are full up with work to do.


----------



## hollydolly (May 28, 2022)

Deb, this is ridiculous.. just buy a lightweight battery  cordless mower yourself.. You've got a small lot.. it won't take more than an hour every other week...


----------

